# Ratings



## Moocher (Apr 21, 2019)

So am i the only one who wants to know why rider would give you a one or two star rating? I have a 4.83 star rating but if a rider feels the need to give me a low rating I feel like they should be obligated to say why they thought I've deserved a low rating so I can improve service to Future Riders


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Don’t worry about rating until you have at least 100 rides. Uber won’t fire you unless your rating goes below 4.60 after 100 rides and probably not even then.


----------



## Robert Villa (Jan 4, 2018)

It stinks when you don't know the answer. And sometimes the answer is the rider is just a jerk. But you can never know exactly. All you can do is think through your whole service from start to end and do the best you can.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ratings are the least of your worries, my friend.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

What I think is funny, why would someone give you a 4? Huh? Was everything just perfect but you drove over the speed limit just a tad? I bring this up because I got TWO 4's just last night! WTF? It was a slow night and the only ones I can think of who could possibly have given it were two rides where the address THEY put in was not the address they were! They were a bit pissed when they called and asked where I was. I read them the address, one was about 2 blocks away! I then picked her up, took her to her location in which SHE gave me directions to go because the "uber gps doesn't know how to get there". Why would she be pissed at me? Oh well, as other have stated, don't worry about ratings. you have no control over what others will rate you. Do you job, get them safely from A to B and that's the best you can do.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

The main factors involved with low ratings:

1- a-hole/ self entitled smug pax. Jack wad with man bun or a princess
2- racism
3- Uber GPS screwed you
4- pax overly critical of your driving (trying to beat yellow lights, swerving for pot holes, going 30 in a 25)
5- sexism
6- your driving really does suck
7- you have BO
8- your car is a mess
9- drunk pax (See #1).


----------



## GigEconoMom (Nov 19, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> The main factors involved with low ratings:
> 
> 1- a-hole/ self entitled smug pax. Jack wad with man bun or a princess
> 2- racism
> ...


It's like you read my mind...Screen shot saved for later to show noobs who whine too much!


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

According to the guidelines for pax to rate you with a 5 star rating they are as follows:

1) Driver arrives early and waits patiently for as long as pax desires
2) Driver arrives in 2019 Luxury vehicle (preferably a Bently but a Rolls will suffice)
3) Driver rolls out a RED carpet upon arrival and trumpets his arrival
4) Drivers addresses female pax as "Your Majesty" and male pax as "Your Sire"
5) Driver provides pax with welcoming gifts and condiments (Diamond bracelets, Fine wine and cavior).
5) Driver provides foot and shoulder massages before AND after the ride.
6) Driver is glad to make several additional stops not included in the app destination and never complains about it. 

Please be advised that following all of the above will still not guarantee a 5 star rating from the pax but you WILL learn from any mistakes you made, so yeah, it's worth it.


----------



## Moocher (Apr 21, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Don't worry about rating until you have at least 100 rides. Uber won't fire you unless your rating goes below 4.60 after 100 rides and probably not even then.


I've got over 2300 trips. Not worried so much about the ratings but what I did or why I got a low rating from a rider.



Robert Villa said:


> It stinks when you don't know the answer. And sometimes the answer is the rider is just a jerk. But you can never know exactly. All you can do is think through your whole service from start to end and do the best you can.


I'll get 5star after 5star with tips then a 1star and I do nothing differently? I just really think the rider should be tracked on how they rate their drivers. Not their rating like it is now but show their ratings they give to drivers.


----------



## Oz_e_male (Aug 31, 2018)

I have been driving with uber over a year now. I take my rating very seriously. My rating is now 4.90. in that time I have received only 2 notifications or what went wrong and one of them was that they didn't like my choice of radio station. the Other was when it was raining the back mats in the car were a little dirty. DID THAT PAX NOT KNOW IT WAS RAINING, AM I MENT TO GO GET MY MATS SHAMPOOED AFTER EVER RIDE. well at least I got an excuse why. what gets to me the most is the GUTLESS pax that rate you poorly however can't tell you why. if I rate a customer below 5 need to give and excuse. why does it not work both ways. why cant uber force an excuse. uber can deactivate at 4.6 for a very poor rating system without notice. and you would not even know what you are going wrong. how can you improve it? I'm sure under the work practises of Australia if you are dismissed without being notified why is against the law. even as a contactor. by pax. I think pax need to be forced to select a reason. and if they cant or don't want to. then the rating becomes invalid. DIDI..... here I come.......


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drivers with 4.6 ratings get paid the same as drivers with 4.9 ratings. IMO there is far too much emphasis placed on drivers’ ratings when the main concern should be how to maximize income. Every driver is going to get an occasional ding from a dipshit pax.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Moocher said:


> I've got over 2300 trips. Not worried so much about the ratings but what I did or why I got a low rating from a rider.
> 
> 
> I'll get 5star after 5star with tips then a 1star and I do nothing differently? I just really think the rider should be tracked on how they rate their drivers. Not their rating like it is now but show their ratings they give to drivers.


Problem Identified.

Your are worrying about your rating too much. It doesnt matter what you do, people will rate whatever they want regardless if you deliver them from A to B or shower them in bottled water, candy and foot rubs.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Moocher said:


> I've got over 2300 trips. Not worried so much about the ratings but what I did or why I got a low rating from a rider.


If you have 4.83 after 2300 trips then you can't be doing much wrong. My advice, forget about it and just carry on doing what you're doing.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Moocher said:


> So am i the only one who wants to know why rider would give you a one or two star rating? I have a 4.83 star rating but if a rider feels the need to give me a low rating I feel like they should be obligated to say why they thought I've deserved a low rating so I can improve service to Future Riders


They are, sort of. You have to go to a GLH to get any unexplained downrate removed, though.

Uber's stated policy for drivers is that any downrating for any reason out of the Driver's control can be removed. There was also a change made during 180 Days that said that any downrates by pax with no reason given wouldn't be factored in. The algorithim was supposed to take care of this automatically, but it never did.

If and when a trip to a GLH becomes worth it for you, bring your list of items to be discussed/fixed and also a printout (if available. If not, save the screenshot on your phone and let them see that) of their own writing on the subject. Any downrates in the last 500 ratings that are not in your control (gps issues, late to p/u for a scheduled ride but YOU weren't late, Uber was in pinging you, pax got to destination late because you wouldn't drive 125mph on city streets or because.... Pool, etc.) should be taken off. Anything without a reason can be argued that it's probably not your fault and they can't say it was since no reason was given.

And, yes, I've done this, although, admittedly it was a year ago. Still, I haven't yet seen any changes to it in writing since that time, which they would have to come up with to counter your printout/screenshot.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Start interrogating your pax before you start the trip. Ask them how often they give out the coveted 5 star rating to drivers. Or, what "sets them off" during the ride that ends with a 1 star rating. Ask pax for references, and see if pax can really be trusted. (Family members and co-workers are usually more truthful than "friends" about pax behavior). And finally, force them to rate you in front of you BEFORE you let them leave your vehicle. This is achieved by enabling the child safety door locks. Sure, it's a bit extreme, but hey, it's your driver reputation thats at stake here.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

A few reasons why you might get a bad rating:
1) Trying to scam a free ride
2) Riders just randomly Suck
3) See 1 or 2

A few reasons why you should care about ratings:
1)


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Moocher said:


> So am i the only one who wants to know why rider would give you a one or two star rating? I have a 4.83 star rating but if a rider feels the need to give me a low rating I feel like they should be obligated to say why they thought I've deserved a low rating so I can improve service to Future Riders


I picked up 3 young guys from the University one night. 10 minute ride and they were talking about Uber drivers they'd had. One of them said after a particularly long ride, he'd message Uber and tell them his driver was a jerk and it was a horrible experience so they'd refund his ride. Give them 1*.

That was the single hardest time I had not chewing a customer out and then making him tuck and roll out of my car. Some people are just malicious.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Unfortunately, you can't qualify for black with less than a 4.85 rating, so it can matter. In my market, black is still open. Unfortunately, you can no longer qualify with a chrysler 300, but those that did are grandfathered in and loving the big premium for a car worth very little when they hit high mileage.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Trying to figure out why pax rate strangely is like pax trying to figure out why drivers rate strangely.

Example: I've had absolutely fantastic rides that I rated 1 star because they were minimum rides and I believe most of their future rides will be minis also, and I don't want unprofitable business. Ergo, 1 star to block future matches.


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

Moocher said:


> So am i the only one who wants to know why rider would give you a one or two star rating? I have a 4.83 star rating but if a rider feels the need to give me a low rating I feel like they should be obligated to say why they thought I've deserved a low rating so I can improve service to Future Riders


I'll give you a low rating if you try to pick me up or drop me off on the wrong side of the street or if your car reeks of cigs/cigars/weed. Aside from that, as long as you get me from point A to B safely you get 5.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

turtle75 said:


> I'll give you a low rating if you try to pick me up or drop me off on the wrong side of the street or if your car reeks of cigs/cigars/weed. Aside from that, as long as you get me from point A to B safely you get 5.


Do you always drop a pin so the driver can easily figure out which side of the street you're on?


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

vtcomics said:


> Do you always drop a pin so the driver can easily figure out which side of the street you're on?


I manually type in the exact address. I've been betrayed by the pin too many times. lol


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

turtle75 said:


> I manually type in the exact address. I've been betrayed by the pin too many times. lol


I am surprised at that. The pin is MUCH more effective than the address indicator. In hectic traffic and downtown congestion or big apartment complexes the address is not enough oftentimes. The pin nails it down. I think it's very unfair to nail a driver on ratings if you're not using the tools to enable them to find you efficiently. But of course everything is unfair to the drivers. This is just another log on the fire.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

HA, if you can't cross the street then you won't be getting a ride by me.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Pin drop often gives only an approximate location in my area. Typing the exact address and sharing your location with the driver on your (rider) cellphone is the way to go in my opinion. And even then gps could send you to the back street. Txt or call pax to verify if possible.
As for the ratings,
After nearly 4000 rides U/L combined, I learned to live with some lower ratings. To me it does matter! But the way their rating algorithm works it’s impossible to relate to the ride that gave you the low rating to try and improve. Riders can rate you few days after they took the ride


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Some people cannot be pleased. 

Some people are jerks. 

1/3-1/2 of the public is on some kind of substance. 

I’ve worked with the public in private industry and government employment. People have unlimited capacity for malice and unlimited capacity for goodness.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> Do you always drop a pin so the driver can easily figure out which side of the street you're on?


Typically when i am close to the highway, i always drop the pin in between middle of the highway.

Happened to me few times. Lol.


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

Mista T said:


> HA, if you can't cross the street then you won't be getting a ride by me.


So you'd rather wait 2-5 minutes while I walk a block, wait for the light to change, cross the street, then walk back down the block to your car?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

turtle75 said:


> So you'd rather wait 2-5 minutes while I walk a block, wait for the light to change, cross the street, then walk back down the block to your car?


If it is not a busy street, you can cross anywhere.

If it is a busy street, I will find a safe place to park and you can meet me there.


----------

